# Ruido molesto del parlante causado por microfono



## Lucio Ariel (Jul 24, 2011)

Cuando se acerca un microfono a una bocina (parlante) el microfono registra sonido lo cual vuelve a salir por la bocina para despues entrar por el microfono y así hasta que el sonido se satura demasiado a tal grado que se produce ese molesto chillido, ¿quién ha estado en una fiesta donde ponen karaoke para cantar?

Bueno, hay algún componente filtro en donde se eliminen lo más posible esos chillidos?? o ya de plano es imposible evitar eso??

Disculpenme si esta pregunta no corresponde a la seccion correcta.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Automan (Jul 24, 2011)

Lucio Ariel dijo:


> . . . ¿quién ha estado en una fiesta donde ponen karaoke para cantar? . . .



Recuerdo aquellas fiestas de karaoke que hacia con las ataris y las ciscos . . . 



Lucio Ariel dijo:


> . . . hay algún componente filtro en donde se eliminen lo más posible esos chillidos?? o ya de plano es imposible evitar eso? . . .



Si existe , ese circuito se llama Delay.

Otra forma mas economica: no dirija el frente de las cajas acusticas, hacia el microfono.


----------

